# XPath Ausdruck validieren



## MKLogan (9. Sep 2009)

Guten Morgen fleißige Entwickler und IT-Fans,

meine Frage ist - eigentlich - recht trivial, aber ich habe bisher noch nichts im Web dazu gefunden:
Ich brauche eine Methode die einen XPath-Ausdruck für gültig bewertet (auf die Syntax bezogen). Beispielsweise:
A/B ist gültig
B}\]]}}]}\ ist ungültig

Kennt ihr da vielleicht eine Methode?
Vielen herzlichen Danke schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## velaluka (9. Sep 2009)

Hallo,
um einen X-Path Ausdruck schnell zu testen gibts z.B. das hier. Ansonsten mal nen Blick auf z.B. dom4j werfen oder wenns selber gemacht werden soll kann auch sowas hier helfen, dann wirds aber heftiger:rtfm:
Ciao velaluka


----------



## MKLogan (9. Sep 2009)

Vielen Dank, velaluka!
Für die Suchenden:


```
import org.dom4j.InvalidXPathException;
import org.dom4j.XPath;
import org.dom4j.xpath.DefaultXPath;

...

try{
	XPath xPath = new DefaultXPath("A/[]");
	System.out.println("XPath gültig");
}catch (InvalidXPathException e){
	System.out.println("XPath ungültig");
}
```


----------

